# My bunny loves my husband more than me



## Alek (May 1, 2017)

Like the thread title says, my bunny Sadie loves my husband more than me. I've been trying to get her more friendly with me, I feed her and take care of her, try to play with her, and give her treats. But she adores my husband, and runs up to him, show him her toys, and lets him pet her. With me, I pet her, she tolerates it, she thumps her leg and runs off. I give her treats, she takes them, grumbles, and runs off. She doesn't seem to like me very much. I usually have male animals because for some reason females just don't seem to like me that much. The hell is up with her!
I just wanna be bunny loved!


----------



## Blue eyes (May 1, 2017)

Can't recall... is she spayed?


----------



## Akzholedent (May 1, 2017)

I think it's a girl thing...lol...

My parent's dog, Das Mädchen (girl), loves my Dad and brother best.

My old dog, Chance (boy), loved me best.

Pippi, my Holland Lop (girl), loves my husband best.

Hamtaro, my sister's hamster, (boy) prefers my sister to her boyfriend...

I clean the rabbits' houses, feed them, take care of them, but they all absolutely adore Adam... I think it's because he doesn't do the "undesirable" things, like nail trims, shedding, etc... lol


----------



## Alek (May 1, 2017)

Blue eyes said:


> Can't recall... is she spayed?



No, I adopted her intact, and she's pregnant. I live in an area where rabbits aren't seen as pets, they are livestock, so there are few vets able to spay a rabbit, and they charge quite a bit.


----------



## Alek (May 1, 2017)

Akzholedent said:


> I think it's a girl thing...lol...
> 
> My parent's dog, Das Mädchen (girl), loves my Dad and brother best.
> 
> ...



Drives me frikkin crazy. I usually get male animals just because they seem to enjoy my company more. But Sadie was so cute, I couldn't resist adopting her.


----------



## Akzholedent (May 1, 2017)

I know! I am the one who makes sure everything is fine with those buns (I noticed that Butterscotch was not feeling well... I've known that rabbit since we got him in 2013) but noooooo... they live Adam more... they hop to him, let him pet them, beg for treats from him... yeah, yeah, guys, I know.. I'm the one who makes you take medicine and such... I'd like bunny love too!


----------



## RavenousDragon (May 1, 2017)

All of my pets love me more (even the females)- so I wonder if it's a vibe thing too. Male animals in general seem to be (to me) more cuddly, but my pets love mommy WAAAAY more than they love their 'daddy' (I'm even the one who does all the evil things). I think in my case, I just read them better (my boyfriend is so much better with people than I am- so it's a trade off).


----------



## JBun (May 2, 2017)

There's still hope! Pregnant does can be quite grumpy little things. A doe I got a few years ago came to me pregnant. She was always grunting at me and wanting to box my hand away. Just cranky as can be, a typical nethie with lots of attitude  Then she had her babies and became the sweetest girl. 5 years later and she's one of my most loving rabbits. Comes up and loves to give me little licks on my arm.. in exchange for head rubs of course


----------



## samoth (May 2, 2017)

Rabbits can be strange sometimes. My little guy is afraid of the word "kale." If I say that word aloud, his ears perk up and he gets jumpy. If I say it again, he runs away and thumps. He's otherwise a fearless alpha bun.

I've never figured out his aversion to this particular word. Especially since his favorite veggie is kale.

Anyway, don't take your bun's behavior too personally. Just get to know her better, and let her know you better. Maybe you smell funny to her (lotion, perfume, soap, etc.), or she has a bad memory of a human with long hair, or humans with female voices, or, well, anything else. Just give it some time


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (May 3, 2017)

I spend far more time with Harvey and do all the feeding and care. She likes me fine but has a complete crush on John. She rushes to meet him and races circles around his feet. She never races circles around my feet! Sometimes she will groom johns hair and give his face a tongue bath. She never does that with me! I adore watching them together. It's heartwarming. It's amusing to me that harvey treats us differently. I swear she has a crush on my boyfriend!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (May 3, 2017)

Trixie used to think I was the greatest. She tolerated my wife. Trigger loved my wife, period. 

Now- I had one that would hop back and forth on the couch to my wife and I. She was a cool, cool bunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 3, 2017)

Bonnie loved me and would screech and attack Nancy, biting and scratching at her legs..if my son was in the room and I wasn't, she'd just ignore Nancy--only one of us thought it was funny.


----------



## Alek (May 3, 2017)

JBun said:


> There's still hope! Pregnant does can be quite grumpy little things. A doe I got a few years ago came to me pregnant. She was always grunting at me and wanting to box my hand away. Just cranky as can be, a typical nethie with lots of attitude  Then she had her babies and became the sweetest girl. 5 years later and she's one of my most loving rabbits. Comes up and loves to give me little licks on my arm.. in exchange for head rubs of course



My husband is reluctant to get rid of any of Sadie's babies. I know dwarf rabbits don't have many kits, so I told him 'If there's one in the litter that's really cool or she only has one kit, I can build another cage'. Unfortunately that rabbit will have to be named "Always Dreaming" after the Kentucky Derby contender, as I lost a bet with my husband, and he earned naming rights of future babes, and he likes racing horses *groan*
She's warming up to me, but she has a huge crush on my husband. My dog however has a crush on her. It's adorable!


----------



## Alek (May 3, 2017)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Bonnie loved me and would screech and attack Nancy, biting and scratching at her legs..if my son was in the room and I wasn't, she'd just ignore Nancy--only one of us thought it was funny.



My dutch rabbit, Pamela, was a badass female bunny. We actually let her run loose at our old house in the sun room, which was also our home entrance, because she'd straight up attack people that weren't welcomed. Lovely little attack rabbit. People think rabbits are push overs, but I've seen rabbits straight up beat up animals 50lb+ heavier than them. I guess being a prey animal they figure 'If I'm going down, I'm taking you all with me- see you in rabbit hell' (Note: there are no treats in rabbit hell, and you have to sleep on a wire grate all day, and the devil forgets to refill your water bottle)


----------

